# April 2018 Challenge: Wood



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

So on the drive back to Salt Lake I was thinking about some of the past challenges, some more popular than others. I considered revisiting some like eggs, pasta, tomatoes and such. Given that Spring has come to the Northern hemisphere, and winter has not yet hit the southern, I was thinking barbecue or grilling would be a good topic, it had a lot of activity back then. Decided to give it a bit of a twist.









*Wood*

No, not like the old Euell Gibbons "Ever eat a pine tree?" ads. And not like the ingredient list for some processed, prepared foods where down near the bottom of the ingredient list is "cellulose fiber" - basically sawdust. I'm thinking wood as the primary heat source for cooking the main ingredient.

It need not be actual wood. For example, you might do a mushroom swiss burger for this challenge, and want to kick it up a bit using smoked cheese. So you cold smoke the cheese using some sawdust or wood pellet device, that counts as wood. And you do the burger over charcoal, another form of wood. The mushrooms, however, you saute in a skillet on your gas or electric stove in lots of butter. Not a problem, sauces, brines, marinades done on a non-wood stove top won't count against you. And as far as cold smoking goes if, like me, you use an electric hot plate to heat the wood chips, that is fine. Or if you use a smoker where an electric element heats the wood product, no problem.

And sort of an exception, sous vide is allowed, as long as charcoal or whatever finishes it. You can season and sous vide a nice hunk of chuck roast for a day or so, then smoke for a few hours, or do a nice rib eye steak and finish over rocket hot mesquite coals.

So let's see some brisket, ribs, wings, brats and burgers, zucchini boats, whatever. Stolen lamb, anyone?

I need to add this.

The rules:
- The challenge begins on the 1st of every month and the last entry must be made by the last day of the month.
- You may post multiple entries.
- All entries must be cooked during the month of the challenge.
- If you use a documented recipe, please cite your source.
- Entries should include the name of your dish and a picture of the final product. Sharing personal recipes and pictures of the process are not mandatory but extremely helpful.
- The winner is chosen by the person who posted the challenge, and is announced after the last day of submissions. The decision is final and falls entirely at the discretion of the challenger.
- Submitting an entry makes you eligible to win. If you do not wish to be considered for the win you may still participate in the challenge, but make your wishes known to the challenger.

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Interesting one @teamfat 

I am just defrosting a big hunk of pork leg and was thinking of putting it on the weber smokey mountain, so count me in


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Real interesting considering the county plow truck just went up the road . . . yup another coasting of the white stuff. Oh well I'll get to grill some day.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Dang, and I just did a pork loin roast on grill yesterday, and didn't take any pictures!!!!!


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Well this is interesting. I have a smoking gun which takes wood chips - it seems that would be allowed? No BBQ here though and the weather is grim! How about charcoal powder as an edible element - would that count?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat what about using a gas grill and a smoker box or wood chips in a tinfoil packet?
It's not really cooking over wood, but wood chips are involved...
I love doing Salmon that way


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @teamfat what about using a gas grill and a smoker box or wood chips in a tinfoil packet?
> It's not really cooking over wood, but wood chips are involved...
> I love doing Salmon that way


Go for it! A while back I did some hot smoked salmon with an apple and red onion chutney, folks at the party loved it!

mjb.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Soon as the 3 feet of snow melts off my deck I can get the Traeger out... jonesing for a slab of spares!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay, so yesterday when I chose this theme it was sunny and 70 degrees F outside. And now it's cold and raining here in SLC. Maybe I should have picked something like cream soups or root vegetables. Oh well.

Maybe @morning glory and her weather independent smoking gun might have the first dish.

mjb.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a pic of leftovers from yesterday. I made them before the challenge was officially announced, but what the heck. 
Smoked Chicken Wings
Easy Peasy.
Marinate in Franks Red Hot overnight
Smoke at 375. For 1-1.5 hr
As good as bacon


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

A very simple lunch:
Sausages (bought) with rye bread (home made) cooked on lump charcoal grilling device










Getting the fire ready.
Can't really see the lump charcoal very well









She's burning









I waited for the fire to die down somewhat as I like to cook the sausages on a fairly low fire.
This set up works pretty well, as the sides are always a bit less hot due to the shape of the braai.
For those of you still in the snow and sleet:
Notice my bare feet....
It's around 30 oC here








Sausages almost ready, so time to grill the bread









Bread is ready (the finished sausages are now moved to the back)









Left over's


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll play.

Smoke roasted chicken - spatchcocked, salt and pepper, applewood, smoked 325-375F (not picky on temp here, hotter actually is better)

Charred dandellion salad- pumpkin seeds, raw sheeps milk cheese, tangerine mustard vinaigrette

Smoked chicken leftovers make way better chicken salad IMO


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Flamed salmon and tzatziki..


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's pretty cool. Is that a fast or slow cooking process.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

phatch said:


> That's pretty cool. Is that a fast or slow cooking process.


Well, it was quite windy weather here today so it took 1h 15m. Normally it's about 40min when the salmon is ready. Tzatziki I made yesterday.


----------



## yeller (Mar 9, 2013)

Just watch for the cats...


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Time for a pork roast on my smokey mountain (the smallest one, 14.5")

Got a bit of charcoal









Loaded the WSM and added a stick of Acacia wood.
Not too much as the charcoal is locally made and already gives quite a smoky taste to food









Pork is loaded on the WSM. I am using the waterpan and a drip pan









The waiting game:
Enjoying the scenery 









Ready after about 9 hours. I added a couple extra pieces of charcoal after about 6 hours and refilled the water bowl
The onions were in the drip pan.
The meat was incredibly tender and we actually just pulled of the whole chunk with forks.









The left over was placed in the fridge and sliced the next morning.
I actually prefer sliced over pulled.









And since it was a bone in roast, I had a happy dog as well


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

@butzy I'm coming over for some of that pork. I too prefer sliced.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

that is some nice big hardwood charcoal!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd love to play but winter doesn't want to leave us just yet. Maybe sometime this month I'll get outside with the charcoal grill!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

And a blizzard warning, possible 10-17 inches of snow on the way... the winter that won't quit!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

maryb said:


> And a blizzard warning, possible 10-17 inches of snow on the way... the winter that won't quit!


I know... we're in for an ice storm here. Enough with winter already. It's the middle of April... I think someone needs to give mother nature a wakeup call or something..


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

HA! :emoji_laughing:
We've got 35-45mph winds here ... a little difficult to light a fire :emoji_cloud_tornado:... could I make something in the oven using liquid smoke @teamfat ?


----------



## yeller (Mar 9, 2013)

and to think just a couple of days ago we topped 100 F in Phoenix..


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You might need a second month for weather interference.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice weather here:

Kebabs (rub/marinade of chili-ginger-paprika-garlic-lime juice and fish sauce):


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks great Butzy


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

17+" of snow, wind gusts to 70mph yesterday, 6' drift on my deck... no BBQ for me until may most likely!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Had I known that Spring here in the States was going to be such a problem child, I would have chosen a different theme.

@butzy is that pork, kangaroo or rattlesnake?

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

It's beef....
Rump steak
We only have hippo, black mamba, elephant. No kangaroos here


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the first picture of anything grilling with the grill surrounded by snow should be the winner. 
(I am in FL so I can’t, but I feel for ya’ll up there)

I hope to get an entry or two before it’s over.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

maryb said:


> 17+" of snow, wind gusts to 70mph yesterday, 6' drift on my deck... no BBQ for me until may most likely!


I thought you Minnestotans were tough and up for a challenge.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Home-made goat's curd - smoked with applewood. I will post a dish using it later. The goat's curd is simple - a litre of milk heated with vinegar added to split it into curds and whey. Then the curd is drained.

It was so easy to do the smoking. Just place the chips in the smoking chamber and poke the nozzle under the cling film - then light the chips and switch on. Remove the nozzle, sealing down the cling film and leave to smoke. I left the cheese to smoke for 5 minutes which produces a lovely subtle flavour.

The smoking gun is Sage by Heston Blumenthal.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

( Those of you who didn't grow up in the United States will not understand this. )

Earlier today Punxsutawney Phil III was found dead from an apparently self inflicted gunshot wound. Family members commented that he had been suffering from serious depression recently, most likely stemming from his prediction of an early spring back in February, which has since been shown to be not the case.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Here us what I did with the Applewood smoked goat's curd - 'smoked goat's curd with fermented plum chutney and lacy whey pancake'. Rather satisfyingly, the pancake is made from the whey left over from making the curd. The plum chutney was accidentally fermented. I left it in a jar on the windowsill for a few days and it fizzed and popped the lid. It carried on fizzing for several days and wow does it taste good. I wish I knew how to replicate it! The black dust scattered over the top is bamboo charcoal dust - that's wood, is it not?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

We're supposed to get snow AGAIN tomorrow. I'd build a fire outside, but this bloody wind will not quit!!! It's been blowing for two months now. :angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

You know, this video never does show them doing any cooking.




__ https://www.facebook.com/



mjb.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

mike9 said:


> We're supposed to get snow AGAIN tomorrow. I'd build a fire outside, but this bloody wind will not quit!!! It's been blowing for two months now. :angry::angry::angry::angry:


The weather here in Kent, GB has suddenly turned into record highs for April. Its a heatwave! If I can unearth that BBQ...


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Lot of melting... grabbed a bag of pellets just in case the deck resurfaces before the end of the month. Have some chicken leg quarters I can smoke. Makes a tasty supper.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I was going to do some smoked fish....
Then work etc got in the way and it got turned into a quick fish curry.
smoked fish is back in the planning though


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I haven't been very good at taking food photos lately... here's one of our local pigs' chops marinated in mustard/soy/garlic/savory ready to go on the fire....


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

It looks like spring may have sprung here and that means this girl is off to get herself a new smoker/charcoal grill. Any suggestions on what model is best? I have a postage stamp sized backyard so I've been looking at upright models.


----------



## yeller (Mar 9, 2013)

Depending on your budget and needs for the smoker I would go with the 18" Weber Smokey Mt. (WSM).


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with Yeller.
Or maybe the 14.5" if you don't cook for too many people.
I got one. It works a dream and hardly uses any charcoal.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Did some smoking over the weekend

Chicken for dinner. Used the mango chutney sample from the patak challenge mixed with bbq sauce for glaze. 325 ish degrees. That's on a big steel keg (kamado) with hardwood lump and applewood from my yard.









This was cooked for a party...
3 racks of spare ribs and Moink balls. This was on the Pit Barrel Cooker, which I'm pretty happy with. I have a lot of smokers but I use this one a lot for a reason. Easy to use, good capacity for a crowd, and easy to transport around to competitions. I like it better than the WSM. Mix of lump, briquettes, and apple. 275-300 degrees for 3 hours, wrapped 1.5 hours, glazed to set (5 min).

The Moink balls are precooked frozen beef meatballs. Thaw half way so you can skewer, wrap with bacon, hit it with rub. My house rub (actually all spice blends I make) is made salt free I can control how much spice I want to use and not be dragged down by making it too salty. For ribs I salt separately. For these balls I didn't add salt. The meatballs and bacon provided plenty.






































Overcooked the ribs for my taste, they were starting to fall apart when I picked them up to glaze, but people love that. Better over than under.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

@millionsknives that is a very nice spread! I agree better to get the ribs a little over for most peoples liking (most aren't used to competition criteria) .. I've got 3 days left to at least add something on this!! Weekend BBQ? Sunday is for rubbing butts!!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

eastshores said:


> Weekend BBQ? Sunday is for rubbing butts!!


 i have a shirt that says "I like pig butts and I cannot lie"


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Some more sausages (I don't eat sausages often, but looking at this month, you might think otherwise)

Getting the fire ready:









Sausage









And ready








In the meantime I prepared some form of relish:
The spices:









The finished relish









And eating time:


----------



## yeller (Mar 9, 2013)

I wanted to try to capture the essence and spirit of this comp....Canadian Bacon
Started with pork loin for curing 24 hrs. from there the pork was rinsed/dry then slathered real maple syrup, brown sugar B&W pepper, gran garlic followed by some Plowboys Yardbird. Wrapped and into the fridge for 24 hrs then onto the smoker 235 for 2.5 hrs with Cherry Wood for this cook. After cooking rested and into fridge for 24 hr rest/slice.
Eggs Benedict is her favorite so 1st timer with some help from her on this but overall it was good but using unsalted butter will prove better.. The I know I am the last line of defense when it comes to properly cut garnish..


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Snow has melted... and the mice have chewed off wires in my Traeger so I need to rewire it...


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

I had several things planned for this month, but weather or time got in my way. I posted an afterpic of some smoked wings early in the month, but didn't do them justice. So, I made them again.

Real simple. Wings marinated in Franks Red Hot Sauce and some Texas Pete Hot overnight. Smoked with lump hardwood/briquette blend. 375 for 1.25hrs.

They rival the crisp of fried wings and are very juicy.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice to see some more pics coming in, the end of the month is getting close.

mjb.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

I've got an odd last entry - to be posted tomorrow!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing much but figured I'd at least get one post in. Smoked pork butt for pulled pork sandwiches. Did mine up with some slaw. Made a vegetable pasta salad and we had collard greens and kale.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

The players (plus double cream and sugar):










The result - Tonka Bean and Bamboo Charcoal Ice-cream made without an ice-cream machine and no churning!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay that color is off putting LOL pass!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Gray is definitely a challenging color in terms of food. From an artistic standpoint it's great because everything pops off of it. If that was plated with some mint and bright berries I think it would be cool.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Had a LONG and tiring day at work. I'll choose the next host after I get some decent sleep.

mjb.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

@morning glory I would for sure try that ice cream. Looks very interesting. I like @eastshores garnish idea too.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

planethoff said:


> @morning glory I would for sure try that ice cream. Looks very interesting. I like @eastshores garnish idea too.





eastshores said:


> Gray is definitely a challenging color in terms of food. From an artistic standpoint it's great because everything pops off of it. If that was plated with some mint and bright berries I think it would be cool.


Yes I was thinking of plating with a raspberry sauce - but I liked the idea of keeping the photos almost monochrome. I'll pop another image up tomorrow...


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

morning glory said:


> The players (plus double cream and sugar):
> 
> View attachment 65009
> 
> ...


What does it taste like?? I think it looks beautiful.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

The host for May is TeamFat and the theme is cooking with wood products.

Okay, not really, but I do feel sad that a number of folks missed out on this one because Mother Nature was having a hissy fit this spring, wish they could have gotten a chance to post some tasty stuff.

There were some great entries. @planethoff posted right off the bat with some chicken wings, revisited them later with a great looking plate sporting a very colorful, tasty looking salad. @millionsknives had that great looking chicken with dandelion salad, later on some very nice looking ribs. @butzy put up some great stuff, like the grilled sausages ( footlongs?) the pork roast, and more sausage.

@morning glory posted what I think was the most delightful photo, the smoked cheese with pancake strands. Just beautiful! Her bamboo charcoal ice cream was the most unusual and creative submission, but many found it not that photogenic. I would give it a try.

@yeller got into the spirit of the theme with the home made Canadian bacon. And @jarmo with his salmon on board was a very interesting approach.

Many great entries as I said, all of which could be the winner. But I am going to choose @yeller for this one, I want a taste of that Canadian bacon!

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

congratulations @yeller !
Great entry and time for the next challenge


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

congrats @yeller

@jarmo I'm going to try your method on my upcoming fly fishing trip


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Congratultions @yeller! I look forward to seeing what you come up with as the new theme.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

harpua said:


> What does it taste like?? I think it looks beautiful.


Thank you! Have you ever tasted Tonka beans? If not, then its hard to describe - think of vanilla on steroids. They are quite extraordinary - you grate them like nutmeg and one bean will last you for several dishes. Even just grating some on plain vanilla ice-cream will transform a dish. I think it may be hard to find in the USA. The bamboo charcoal really doesn't seem to taste of anything - its really there for the dramatic colour.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@teamfat:
Looks like you may have to go with that idea of extending the wood challenge for a month....
Since no new one has been posted yet


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

unofficial post challenge entry until that new challenge is up...










Thought about making one of those paleo bowls i see everywhere. But raw vegetables are gross.

Smoked chicken and beets, grilled graffiti eggplant, king oyster, and napa. Made a peanut miso dressing.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yeller hasn't been on site (logged in) since Sunday...

Listed email address bounces back.

Do we have a runner up perhaps?


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Would be the first time I guess that a winner didn't hang around to take on the challenge. There are still tons of topics on the micro level.. fennel, saffron, rice, mustard, etc. Not to set a new standard but to preserve the monthly challenge I'd be good with @phatch or @nicko setting a topic to move us forward.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

eastshores said:


> Would be the first time I guess that a winner didn't hang around to take on the challenge. There are still tons of topics on the micro level.. fennel, saffron, rice, mustard, etc. Not to set a new standard but to preserve the monthly challenge I'd be good with @phatch or @nicko setting a topic to move us forward.


Yes - or @teamfat to choose a runner up as suggested by @phatch. Either really....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The challenge was started by regular members all on their own. I think it's in keeping with the original to let Teamfat decide


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm fine with @teamfat picking a runner up. Or like last time we coild do a member vote. I'm fine either way. I just want to see the culinary creativity and help me solve the "what's for dinner problem "


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

morning glory said:


> Thank you! Have you ever tasted Tonka beans? If not, then its hard to describe - think of vanilla on steroids. They are quite extraordinary - you grate them like nutmeg and one bean will last you for several dishes. Even just grating some on plain vanilla ice-cream will transform a dish. I think it may be hard to find in the USA. The bamboo charcoal really doesn't seem to taste of anything - its really there for the dramatic colour.


I see that I can get Tonka beans here in Vancouver, BC, but I see a notice that they're not available in the US because they contain coumarin, which can be toxic in high doses. Though it looks like you'd need to eat a massive amount of Tonka beans to be poisoned.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

It seems safe to conclude that the person I chose to host the May challenge is a no show. So instead I will announce that @butzy won the best 3 out of 5 double elimination coin tosses. Yes, that's how I did it, the top contenders were all, well, top contenders, I couldn't decide, so resorted to a non-food related process. While some of the challenges may lack a quantity of entries, the quality of the top looking dishes can not be denied.

So let's move on to May!

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay: safe to say that I didn't expect that 
I will put on my thinking cap and post the new theme in the next hour or so


----------



## yeller (Mar 9, 2013)

morning glory said:


> Congratultions @yeller! I look forward to seeing what you come up with as the new theme.


Wow, we are totally blown away..sorry for the delay we were getting married .. very unexpected. I will try to get something going, bear with me


----------



## yeller (Mar 9, 2013)

If anyone would like to toss ideas out we will decide today..again sorry for the delay.


----------

